# DP Recovery Program



## Terrance (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So I am pretty sure they is probably a few posts about this topic but since I am still relatively new to this site I figured i could open back up for my benefit! There are a lot of types of treatment that claim to help lower DP including medications, therapy, exercise, supplements, rest, etc. But the treatment i want to talk about is the recovery programs you can find all over the internet that claim you can "instantaneously" relieve your DP symptoms. These programs typically come in a several disk set and claim to be the miracle cure for your DP symptoms. I wont lie, its got me curious, do they help? It is quite possibly one of the few frontiers i have not opened myself up to for help in my struggle.

So the question I ask is, what types of programs have everyone tried? How did it change or affect you? Would you recommend anything?


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Terrance said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I am pretty sure they is probably a few posts about this topic but since I am still relatively new to this site I figured i could open back up for my benefit! There are a lot of types of treatment that claim to help lower DP including medications, therapy, exercise, supplements, rest, etc. But the treatment i want to talk about is the recovery programs you can find all over the internet that claim you can "instantaneously" relieve your DP symptoms. These programs typically come in a several disk set and claim to be the miracle cure for your DP symptoms. I wont lie, its got me curious, do they help? It is quite possibly one of the few frontiers i have not opened myself up to for help in my struggle.
> 
> So the question I ask is, what types of programs have everyone tried? How did it change or affect you? Would you recommend anything?


I looked at a program online for dp/dr like you said several disk even a meal plan !! Wow but looked at the price $450 not so wow !! Lol Im not sure if all these disk pushers are a scam but i get the feeling the majority are . Good luck !!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm pretty skeptical of anyone who makes such claims. If it sounds too good to be true.. well... I've never heard a professional make such a claim, like a doctor; and those people see dozens of people with similar issues. I think they would have heard of any instantaneous cure.

* removed my cynical ramblings......


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i think it's safe to assume everything that says it'll cure it instantaneously is crap...


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I recommend the program on depersonalizationrecovery.com. If you can suspend your disbelief that some pimply faced youngster who thought up the program holds the key to your happiness, you will find much relief.


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

wise said:


> I recommend the program on depersonalizationrecovery.com. If you can suspend your disbelief that some pimply faced youngster who thought up the program holds the key to your happiness, you will find much relief.


I've been looking at this one plus DPmanual.com. I haven't taken the plunge but am getting quite desparate at this point. Both my kids are off at school now, my wife and I are talking about separation and divorce. My obsession with my DP is at an all time high but then again I really didn't know what my disorder was until this past year. Now that I know what I am obsessing over rather than obsessing over the symptoms it has brought me both hope and dispair. I wish more people would give testimony about these two programs both good and bad.

I am a long time sufferer of trauma induced DP. I would like to hear from others who are the same and who tried one of these programs.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Jamby, I'd suggest a therapist who specializes in trauma, or a short stay at an intensive program for trauma nd dissociation as a jump start. Sidran.org has program info available and isst-d.org has a losting of therapists by state


----------

